# Bad Results of Heresy



## Rich Koster (Sep 6, 2010)

Most of us are familiar with Harold Camping and his false end time prophecies. Last night I heard another horror story about one of his followers. A man sold his business and is relying on the proceeds to live on (for him and his family) until Harold's latest set date. This creates an anger in me towards Camping and his ilk, even more. We prayed that this family would escape harm. It's frustrating when you watch the wolves feed.


----------



## MMasztal (Sep 6, 2010)

It's surprising that these charlatans still get as many followers as they do.I remember back in the late 80, around '88, there was some dude that had figured out the Bible's secret math and predicted that the end will occur around October. I was a chiropractor back then and had a lot of fundie, Dispensational, prophecy kook Baptists as patients who bought into the story. Well, 22 years later and we're still here. At least they didn't quit their jobs and give away their pets.


----------



## baron (Sep 6, 2010)

I remember when I was looking for a church years ago we started to attend a Presbyterian church and that's when I first heard of Mr. Camping. Seemed like a lot of the church people enjoyed his ministry. They explained to me how his book said the end times was 1980 I think. But that he did not have all the bible information at the time so his date was off. That made me wonder a bit. Then when he told christians to leave the church people left. That was sad.

I remember some ministry asking Mr Camping why he does not sign over Family Radio to them if he is right, since they will not need it after the rapture. But he declined. I think it was the Bible Answer Man Hank Hanegraaff but I'm not sure. 

Mr. Camping is sincere in his belief but he is sincerly wrong and we need to pray for him, Family Radio, and those who follow him that the Lord will open their eyes to the truth.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 6, 2010)

I always tell folks that I am VERY thankful the Lord did not return in the 1980s, since I didn't become a Christian until late 1988. I guess I would have been "left behind." Praise God that he does tarry, and that He is not slow to His promise (as some count slowness), but is patient toward His people.

And praise God that He even saves people out of cults. But sometimes there are hard lessons along the way; sadly, this fellow descending into bankruptcy may be one of those "hard providence" lessons.


----------

